# The best mileage trackers



## vitiated (Dec 2, 2017)

I’m new to Uber & Lyft I’ve been doing bout 4 months on & off 
I’m looking for a mileage tracker app
That is the best bang for the $ I’m using Rydar at the moment I just learned bout it as well as this sight 
Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I use stride drive. Not fancy but free


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I use Quicken but it’s kind of expensive. $18 a month but it includes tax prep.


----------



## vitiated (Dec 2, 2017)

How long have you been a using & how acurit is 
How much driving do u do

How long have you been a using & how acurit is 
How much driving do u do


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Everlance. works great, simple, great reporting, very accurate


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

vitiated said:


> How long have you been a using & how acurit is
> How much driving do u do
> 
> How long have you been a using & how acurit is
> How much driving do u do


I started using it in January and to be honest I've never checked the accuracy


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I use MileIQ. It's free for a very limited trial period, then $60 per year.

I really like it. It logs all drives in my car and gives me very detailed drive by drive listings which I then classify as Business or Personal. You can break those categories down into numerous sub-categories, including adding your own sub-categories -- but I just use Business or Personal.

After classifying my rides, I download a monthly summary, plus the detailed ride listing for each month. The summary is one page and the detailed listings are usually 30+ pages, and I only drive part-time. It provides an amazing amount of documentation for tax purposes.


----------

